# Patent: Canon APS-C CINI Soft Focus Zoom Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

```
As we dig through all of this <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-information-about-the-new-camera-line-cr1/">“new camera” chatter from recent days</a>, we continue to be reminded of patent applications over the last few months.</p>
<p>This one is for a soft focus Canon EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3. This sort of lens could basically be an EF-M Cine Lens which would use the soft focus capability to blur out the background in shots.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/Canon-Patents/canon-applies-for-a-soft-focus-aps-c-cini-soft-focus-zoom-lens">Canon News</a> Interprets Japan Patent Application 2018-10282:</strong></p>


<blockquote><p>While the lens itself isnt’ that exciting and originally I wasn’t going to even post this patent application. After some later thought, I decided it may be showing a trend in what Canon may be considering – a EF-M mini-CINI-EOS.</p>
<p>The curious thing to also note is that this would indicate a camera with a APS-C sensor</p>
<p>However both of them exhibit no image height and back focus changes as the lens goes from wide to far, which is a trend in CINI lenses more than regular zooms.</p></blockquote>
<p>We think there is something definitely going on, as we’re getting a lot of detailed patent applications on complete and near complete products.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BasXcanon (Jan 26, 2018)

XC-15 mark II with EFM mount FTW!!!


----------



## canonnews (Jan 26, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> The curious thing to also note is that this would indicate a camera with a APS-C sensor
> However both of them exhibit no image height and back focus changes as the lens goes from wide to far, which is a trend in CINI lenses more than regular zooms.



that's some really awkward wording because I changed that patent information a few times as I got confused with others (there's too many!! lol)

it should really say:

The curious thing to also note is that this would indicate a camera with a APS-C sensor, not Super 35 as you would normally see from a Canon CINI lens. There no back focus changes as the lens goes from wide to far, which is a trend in CINI lenses more than regular zooms.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jan 26, 2018)

I think Canon is trolling ashandford. I think he predicted the soft focus lens would be back in a new variant before 
we get a new 50mm F1.4 lens.


----------



## cpreston (Jan 26, 2018)

BasXcanon said:


> XC-15 mark II with EFM mount FTW!!!



I would buy that camera on release. I find the XC15 to be great, but the ability to throw the ef-m 22mm on it with a small gimbal would be ideal for my uses.


----------



## Talys (Jan 26, 2018)

Cool stuff, interesting, and more indications of video-centric bodies launching.



mistaspeedy said:


> I think Canon is trolling ashandford. I think he predicted the soft focus lens would be back in a new variant before
> we get a new 50mm F1.4 lens.



There will be a 500mm f1.4 lens before a 50mm/1.4 IS


----------

